# Kubota L225 advice



## lavarock64

Hello all, it's been a while but I may have found a tractor. A neighbor is selling a 80's vintage Kubota L225F (farm tires) 2 wheel drive. It has about 1,000 hrs., and a mower is included. It's been a while since I've seen the machine, but he always keeps his equipment in top shape. My ?'s are: Is $2,500 reasonable? and any thing I should be aware about these units?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Live Oak

This tractor was manufactured in 1976 & 1977. Not such a good sign. The tractor is worth about $1,500. In immaculate condition perhaps $1,800 to $2,000. Figure maybe another $500 for the mower unless it is fairly new. These are good little machines although a bit cramped for the rider if you are of any size. The usual things to look at like tires, does the clutch operate properly or is it stuck. Does it grind bad going into gear??? This is a strong indication. Check all of the fluids. Run the machine HARD for at least 30 minutes to see if it over heats or any other problems surface. Do all of the glow plugs operate properly? This are VERY cold natured starting machines. If the tractor is warmed up when you arrive to test it or if you see ether laying around the area or the owner uses ether to start the tractor; walk away. Could be a nice machine if it was well cared for but do your homework.


----------



## Michael

Some other things to look for are the rear 3 point lifts are lifting correctly and do not bleed down, Work the tractor hard and then lift the 3 point and see if they go up smoothly, if not it most likely is a plugged filter screen. The other thing I have noticed is the king pins on the front axles on my 4 wheel drive love the grease. I do agree the L-series tractors from that era are cold blooded but having good glow plugs and batteries are given. 

I am really a large person (6' 6" and 265 pounds) and the tractors are made for folks who are a lot smaller then me but I did a easy modification of taking a junk yard seattrack from a car and then welding the seattrack to a home made plate and installing it on the tractor. The only thing is now my a$$ is hanging over the back of the tractor.


----------



## lavarock64

Thanks for the tips guys! 
Chief- I'm trying to establish what is a fair price. I just noticed a dealer has one for sale on ebay for $3,700 with no mower and the same hours. Where did you get your $1,500-$2,000 figure? Is there a blue book I can look at?
Michael- Thanks for the advice. Could you tell me your model kubota. Have you been satisfied with it? What limitation have you found? Any info. to help me on my purchasing decision would be great.

Also, would it be possible to put an FEL on the machine (I don't think it has power steering)? If so, what unit would you guys recommend?

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## Live Oak

lavarock64, bear in mind that if you purchase a used machine through a dealer that they will charge you or attempt to charge you full retail pricing. The pricing I suggested was buying from a privae owner. You can get pricing information from Machinery Link but that pretty much covers used retail values. Ebay is not a good reflection of owner to buyer sale pricing as folks constantly seem to get "gottahaveititis" during bidding. I usually look in the local papers and Deals on Wheels publications. I also have seen what dealers give for machines on trade ins.


----------



## Michael

lavarock, I have a L-185 with a aftermarket FEL (your guess is good as mine wo made it) The pervious owners father put it on and I have used and beat the living stuffing out of it and and it comes back for more until yesterday and I broke a couple welds on the mounting box. Nothing serious and I just have to figure out a stronger mounting plan then the original. 

My L-185 has a diesel 2 cylinder Z-751 engine that puts out about 17 HP at the PTO. The limitations are just what your imagination are on it for the most part, no it is not going to lift that 1,000 pound rock but maybe a 350 pounder with no problem, I got a rototiller with it and I bought a new el cheapo 48" box blade and rotary cutter (Woods RCC42 cutter) which is a 42 inch brush hog and it does a decent job on my 5 acre plot with about 3 acres in horse pasture.

We had snow in December- January and I was thinking of putting on the snow blade on my lawn tractor and just the heck with it and tryed my Kubota and the FEL and move the snow out of the driveway without a problem.


----------



## lavarock64

I appreciate your comments guys. We're buried in snow at the moment and won't be able to see the machine for a month or two(it's at a summer camp), so, I'll return with a report upon my findings. I guess I do have one more question. One common problem that I've heard about these units are clutch issues and transmission gears/ shafts breaking. Is there any preventative measures I could take to avoid such problems with this L225 if I decide to buy?
Thanks again, Chris


----------



## Michael

One that I have seen and done to mine is to take a piece of wood and Jam it between the floorboard and clutch pedal when ever the tractor is going to sit a while. That way if the clutch is wet from weater and it being released it will not become rusted together. I think that it would prevent a lot of damage to gears and shafts in addition to damage to the clutch.


----------



## JoetheGreek

on my bubota L 225 tractor after I turn the ignition off and the starter key is off why is there still power at the stater


----------

